# Who can I complain to about the ESB: €800 overcharged.



## caryatnid (2 Oct 2008)

Hi, I have an issue with the ESB who owe me in access of 800e due to overcharging. I am trying to get this refund for many months now, and have also cancelled my account with them. Please does anyone know who I can complain to to get my money? I cannot find anything online so far.

Kind Regards.


----------



## Sunny (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

The regulator?

http://www.cer.ie/en/consumer-information-overview.aspx


----------



## caryatnid (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

Thanks, I've sent a mail to cct@cer.ie, and if I can find anyone else to complain to, I will post here.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

[broken link removed] 										[broken link removed]


----------



## caryatnid (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*



ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed]                                         [broken link removed]


Thanks - I've mailed the Regulator and the ESB complaints process doesn't seem to work at all for me. I've been communicating with them quite literally for months, I have clearly been overcharged, the account shut down, as far as I can see the reason I haven't received the cheque has been due to plain laziness. That's why I feel I need the help of a higher authority.


----------



## colin79ie (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

They are answerable to no-one, much like most state agencies


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*



colin79ie said:


> They are answerable to no-one much like most state agencies


Neither of these comments is actually true.


----------



## bond-007 (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

Effectively they are true.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*



bond-007 said:


> Effectively they are true.


No


There is an energy regulator as mentioned above
For state bodies there is an ombudsman
_ESB _is not a "state agency"


----------



## marwal (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

the esb are a total nightmare to deal with whether its on a building site ,in a meeting or as a domestic customer.most of the employees (not all) are heavily unionisied and will exercise their right to make life difficult for anyone who crosses them!They have to be handled like eggs


----------



## bond-007 (2 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

I can confirm their call centre is a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Lollix (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

I have found the ESB call centre to be one of the better ones, but maybe I've just been lucky the few times I rang them. 1850 372 372 is worth a try, if you get a fairly decent person they should sort you out. Don't attack them, appeal to their better nature and tell them you want to nail this issue once and for all.


----------



## marwal (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*



Lollix said:


> I have found the ESB call centre to be one of the better ones, but maybe I've just been lucky the few times I rang them. 1850 372 372 is worth a try, if you get a fairly decent person they should sort you out. Don't attack them, appeal to their better nature and tell them you want to nail this issue once and for all.


 in other words handle them like eggs


----------



## bond-007 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Who can I complain to about the ESB*

Indeed.


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Oct 2008)

caryatnid said:


> Hi, I have an issue with the ESB who owe me in access of 800e due to overcharging. I am trying to get this refund for many months now, and have also cancelled my account with them. Please does anyone know who I can complain to to get my money? I cannot find anything online so far.
> 
> Kind Regards.



Does your closing bill say  *€800  due to you*? If you don't have that, then you've got hard battle to fight.


----------



## picene (4 Oct 2008)

if your last bill says 800 credit then send a bill telling them they have 30 days to pays or you will be charging them interest per day


----------



## jhegarty (4 Oct 2008)

Small claims case possible ?


----------



## bond-007 (4 Oct 2008)

Nope, small claims cannot be used to collect a debt.


----------



## caryatnid (6 Oct 2008)

Hillsalt said:


> Does your closing bill say *€800 due to you*? If you don't have that, then you've got hard battle to fight.


Hi - yes it does. When I talk to them there is no issue agreeing that I am owed the money - I have the issue actually getting the cheque.


----------



## bamboozle (6 Oct 2008)

i'd actually mail a local TD or councillor and get them on the case!  some can be very helpful!


----------



## Nutso (7 Oct 2008)

Do you have a current ESB account in a different property?  I have had more success transferring credit on one account to another than actually getting a cheque paid out.  It might be another option.


----------



## amisafe (16 Oct 2008)

You cancelled your ESB account> Just curious , do you no longer have an electricity supply??


----------



## extopia (16 Oct 2008)

ESB is not the only electricity provider in the country.


----------



## amisafe (20 Oct 2008)

extopia said:


> ESB is not the only electricity provider in the country.


 
Really? Thats news to me! Who else provides electricity in Ieland?


----------

